
Where to find the nation’s most frequent ideal weather - gs7
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2018/08/07/the-united-states-of-nice-days-heres-where-and-when-to-find-the-nations-most-frequent-ideal-weather
======
AnimalMuppet
Odd that Long Beach (210 "nice days" a year, and their winner) is so much
better than Los Angeles (182, second place) and Sand Diego (178, third place).

